# View Shaktimaan Online...For All Shaktimaan Lovers



## Pearl Groupz (Sep 9, 2008)

*www.rajshri.com/shaktimaan/thumbnail/Shaktiman-07.jpg


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/82864_3.jpg
Link: *www.rajshri.com/shaktimaan/more.asp?Page=1


----------



## hsr (Sep 9, 2008)

bah humbug....*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/93.png


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude this is oooold news.


----------



## ico (Sep 9, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> bah humbug....*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/93.png


Looks like you're deeply influenced by Ebenezer Scrooge........


----------



## R2K (Sep 9, 2008)

I and my friends were crazy about Shaktimaan when we were in school.....hmm...those good old days


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah... the good old days of DD1... still remember the day when I drew his pic and was running around with it when I was 5 years old


----------



## R2K (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah.. after that he made aryaman spending almost 13 lac per episode and got screwed up
at its best


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone has a link to a torrent of the whole set ? Or a direct download ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 9, 2008)

^^  illegal...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/93large.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^  illegal...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/93large.png


How ?
If its freely viewable online, it means its downloadable.
I just need a more straightforward way to get the set than stream ripping each episode indivudually.


----------



## eggman (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to watch it for 4-5 years!! But didnt see the end!! How did it end??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ me too didn't saw end...
How did it end ?*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How ?
> If its freely viewable online, it means its downloadable.
> I just need a more straightforward way to get the set than stream ripping each episode indivudually.



Got to Rajshri site MetalHead, the episodes are for sale there so its not free to download.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

eggman said:


> I used to watch it for 4-5 years!! But didnt see the end!! How did it end??





Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ me too didn't saw end...
> How did it end ?*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png


Me too didn't see the end. Even the summary in RajShri is incomplete.


kumarmohit said:


> Got to Rajshri site MetalHead, the episodes are for sale there so its not free to download.


Yes it IS free to download. You are allowed to watch it right ?


----------



## hsr (Sep 9, 2008)

what the??? you need that stolen peice of crap??? complete copy of superman, just a fake love story in b/w it sux realtime...
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/22large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

duh! Shaktiman


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 10, 2008)

who is gonna by these episodes....
they should distribute it free


----------



## hsr (Sep 11, 2008)

jai torrents
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------

